

Useful Meteor resources to get started - tmeasday
http://themeteorbook.com/2013/02/10/useful-meteor-resources/

======
JPKab
FYI: There is a book on Meteor by Isaac Strack already out (released in late
December). It's called Getting Started with Meteor.js.

It's a decent book for getting your hands dirty with Meteor. I'm looking
forward to the book in the link also.

~~~
freddealmeida
It doesn't seem to be available anymore, sadly. Link for the lazy:
<https://leanpub.com/getting-started-with-meteorjs>

~~~
devonbarrett
still available on Amazon [http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Meteor-js-
JavaScript-F...](http://www.amazon.com/Getting-Started-Meteor-js-JavaScript-
Framework/dp/1782160825)

